# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Emisioni Fiks-Fare, a duhen marrë masa ndaj tij?

## Jack Watson

Mendoj se një temë e tillë është e nevojshme të hapet e të diskutohet. Që ta sqarojmë s'dua të mbroj Pangon as të tjerët që e kanë ngrënë nga kamerat e fshehta të Fiksit (e që e kanë merituar), hallin e kam te metodat që përdor Fiksi të cilat janë të paligjshme dhe duan autorizim që të kryhen.

Më hollësisht, nuk ka të drejtë askush të përgjojë jetën private të një personi, dmth në mjediset e tij private (shtëpi psh). Që të kryhet përgjimi duhet marrë leje nga autoritetet e gjykatës, të cilët japin mandatin për vazhdimin e hetimeve (përgjimeve), po kjo zakonisht është praktikë e policisë. Dmth policia merr lejen nga gjykata dhe vazhdon hetimet, por jo e emisioneve televizive, e kam fjalën për përgjimet audio apo video që bëhen në mjediset intime të subjekteve, sepse ndonjë përgjim në zyrat e administratës apo mjediseve spitalore mund të klasifikohet si i ligjshëm, se zë ligj me pak fjalë.

*Së fundi, ajo çka më shqetëson më shumë mua në këtë mes janë standardet e dyfishta që aplikon ky emision ndaj subjekteve (viktimave) të tij. Siç e dinte 'e gjith Tirona' që Pango ishte kurvar e manjak seksual që shfrytëzonte studentet e veta po ashtu të gjithë e dinë që Fiksi shumë raste si i Pangos i zgjidh në mënyrë private, që do të thotë që subjekti (viktima) paguan haraçin e vet te Fiksi dhe ky i fundit nuk transmeton materialet kompromentuese. Kur them si rasti i Pangos nënkuptoj për zyrtarë të lartë të shtetit të implikuar në raste korruptive (seksuale jo edhe aq shumë). Kësaj si i vete halli? Kush duhet të marrë masa ndaj kësaj praktike të ndyrë që zhvillon Fiksi prej disa vitesh?
*
Edhe një herë, shumë mirë bën Fiksi që publikon raste të tilla e që çjerr maska në administratë apo institucione por...edhe vet Fiksit i duhet çjerrë një maskë që është po aq e pështirë sa edhe rastet që transmeton.

Ju kujtoj që diskutimin në këtë temë duhet ta zhvilloni sipas standardeve Euro-Atllantike.  :ngerdheshje: 


*Moderatori:* _Temës ju bashkangjit edhe një sondazh ku mund të votoni. Lexoni me vëmëndje pyetjen e sondazhit para se të votoni. Ju kujtoj se mund të votoni vetëm njëherë dhe vota juaj nuk mund të ndryshohet më._

----------


## juanito02

Shume e drejte eshte. Gazetaria investigastive nuk lejohet ne asnje menyre te perdore provokimin dhe sugjestionin dhe duhet te jete e shkruar ne ligj.
Une di qe se paku Policia gjyqesore e shtetit qe mer ne pyetje te pandehurit per krime nuk i lejohet te perdore pyetje sugjestionuese dhe provokative.
Po per fat te keq 23% e ligjit zbatohet ne Shqiperi dhe me kete e kalon lumin mire fiksi.

----------


## daniel00

A nuk eshte shume e ngjashme edhe fushata e islamisteve taleban kunder gazetes Ekspress ? 

Se ç'ngaterron aty te shkrimi gjykata me hetuesa edhe me polica , po te ndiqej kjo rruge as nje hajdut xhepash te linja e kombinatit nuk kapet ne flagrance .

Rendesi ka qe Fiksi nxjerr ne ekran ne oren me te ndjekur problemet me te mprehta sociale dhe varferine , skamjen vuajtjen qe ndodh vetem prej nje rendi qeveritaresh kriminel ç'njerezor . Sa lypes e te pastrehe gjen ne Tirane e neper qytete te Shqiperise , kujt i takon te kujdeset , dora e tyre mbetet e shtrire tek kalimtaret e ndershem qe punojne per te nxjerre vetem buken e gojes dhe jo tek qeveritaret e kalbur qe kalojne veç ne makina luksi . 

Sa per figurat politike qe nje tv privat denoncon me prova , kush i ndalon mediat demokrate te bejne te njejten gje e te vendoset drejtesi sipas kesaj ? Sa me shume denoncime ne ekran te Televizorit aq me mire behet per Shqiperine se tashme askush nuk pret drejtesi tjeter , perveç te drejtesise se paster demokratike te popullit naiv , kur i plaset e verteta ne miliona sy .

----------


## juanito02

O **** nuk lejohen provokimet me ligj ne gjithe boten. 
E nuk bohet ligji me entusiazem patetik qe ke ti per top kanalin.
Ligji eshte ligj.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Pajtohem plotesisht me hapesin e temes. 
Mendoj qe menyra e fiksit per ti ber denoncimet publike eshte nje pun e piset. Me cfar te drejta ata bejn punbile, cfak kompetanca kan ata per te cenuar privatsin duke i ber publike. Si duket kjo me shum ka per qellim degradimin dhe ulejn e imazhit te PD-se sesa qe veretet kan per qellim tu cjerrin maskat atyre qe e meritojne. Kur kesaj ia shtojm edhe faktin qe saimir eshte antar i PS ather kjo le per te dyshuar shum.

Ndersa ti tipi lart qe ber at postim tendecioz kunder Islamit, eshte e qart cili eshte qellimi yt por une dua ta them nje gje per te tjeret se ty edhe po ta them e din ti kete gje por ti detyr dhe mision luften kunder Islamit prandaj ti i din shum mir te gjitha gjerat dhe te vertetat por misioni nuk te lejon ta veprosh dhe te shprehesh drejt.
Gazeta express eshte ajo qe ka qe po luan nje roj te piset te ngjajesh me fiksin por amo kete e ben me qellim te piset dhe vetem kunder Islamit dhe BIK-ut.
Per vet faktin se ka ber publik dhe ka manipulu me nje deklarat te Dr.Sefqetit e cila ka qen jasht institucionit te BIK-yt, pra ai ate deklarat nuk e ka be as ne Xhami ku eshte Imam zyrtarisht, po ashtu nuk e ka ber as ne Fakultet ku ligjeroi. Nga ky konteks per ata qe jan racional dhe kan vullnet te mir per ti pa gjerat si jan realisht duhet ta kuptojn qellimin e expressit dhe demin qe ka shkaktu expressi. Pra eshte nje apsurditet qe behet presion i madh ndaj BIK-ut per nje deklarat jashta keti institucioni. Ketu behet fjal per nje cenim te fjales se lir, pra nje sulm ndaj liris se shprehjes. Ku ishte expressi kur prifterinjt katolik ne kosov deklarojn qe po u kthehet vetdija shqiptarve qe po konvertohen ne katolik, duke ber automatikisht nje fyerja ndaj Muslimanve e qe kjo eshte nje fyerje per shumicen e popullit sepse Muslimanet jasn shumic. Kjo deklarat fyerse eshte ber zyrtarisht, pra prifti ka qen ne detyr dhe ka fol ne emer te institucionit te kishesh katolike ne Kosove pas kryerjes se meshesh.  Kjo eshte hesht dhe asnje koment nuk eshte ber, nga askush.

----------


## xhori

ej...  cfar provokimi  beri  fiksi  me  pango kurvarin,  ku u duk qart  qe ajo vajza shkoi  te  pango per te kerkuar pune  dhe ky  i tha nem nr. e cel. se  te njoftoj une,  ku eshte pare   qe  nje minister  te  merret me  marrjen ne pune te njerezve,  ka nje procedur per keto gjera    ka sekretari  qe  dorzon kerkesen, dhe jo  te pritet  nga ministri,  nuk e di  sa i gatshem do te ishte  ministri  po te shkonte  nje mashkull e ti kerkonte pun    do e priste  apo jo

----------


## Force-Intruder

Problemi nuk qendron te filmimi ne shtepi them une me teper se sa te FILMIMI NE AMBIENTET E MINISTRISE.
Ky eshte kercenim i sigurise kombetare, pasi filmohet nje objekt i rendesise se vecante, gje e ndaluar rreptesisht me ligj dhe e denueshme penalisht.
Varja... po iki ti fus nje cokollate te nxehte se u bona derr  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

Eshte i drejte vrojtimi qe ben Jack Watson.

----------


## xhori

> Problemi nuk qendron te filmimi ne shtepi them une me teper se sa te FILMIMI NE AMBIENTET E MINISTRISE.
> Ky eshte kercenim i sigurise kombetare, pasi filmohet nje objekt i rendesise se vecante, gje e ndaluar rreptesisht me ligj dhe e denueshme penalisht.
> Varja... po iki ti fus nje cokollate te nxehte se u bona derr


sipas teje, kur  ai boshnjaku  fazllic  qe  mori pjes  ne  mbledhjen e keshillit kombetar te siguris   cfar  duhet te quhet kjo  kur nje  i huaj   merr pjes ne mbledhje te tilla

----------


## Force-Intruder

> sipas teje, kur  ai boshnjaku  fazllic  qe  mori pjes  ne  mbledhjen e keshillit kombetar te siguris   cfar  duhet te quhet kjo  kur nje  i huaj   merr pjes ne mbledhje te tilla???


Quhet "komprometim i rende i sigurise kombetare"
Edhe? Ca lidhje ka kjo me ate qe thashe me lart?

----------


## Kavir

Per anen ligjore nuk jam fort in informuar (do pyes sot per kuriozitet) por kam pershtypjen qe nuk eshte regjistrimi i jashteligjshem, por transmetimi i tij ne media besoj se duhet te jete e ndaluar. Puna eshte se kam pershtypjen qe me ligjet shqiptare as kjo nuk eshte e ndaluar sepse atehere Fiksi do dilte i humbur nga kjo ngjarje sepse demshperblimi i kerkuar do ishte teper i madh.

Por per mendimin tim ceshtja eshte ca me keq akoma. Fjalet jane qe Fiksi sikur edhe ka pranuar te mos shfaqe ca video kur te filmuarit kane plotesuar ndonje kerkese financiare le te themi te Fiksit. Dhe ka patur edhe ndonje skandal psh qe eshte nisur dhe diten tjeter nuk eshte permendur me po eshte lene pergjysem dhe ka kaluar ne ceshtjen tjeter.

Shkurt, ketu (dhe jo vetem ketu per mendimin tim) gjithshka eshte biznes. Po pate armiq me financa me te shendosha se veten, e hengre. Po kishe financa me te shendosha se armiqte e tu, ja hodhe.

Rasti konkret eshte rasti i nje plehre te vertete, por ashtu jane te tere. Nqs ju  vjen ndoht nga ky rast, dijeni qe ashtu jane te gjithe. Derrat nje turi kane.

----------


## xhori

ka lidhje..  sepse  kur e ben shteti  pse mos ta bejne  edhe  te tjeret

----------


## Dorontina

> nuk ka të drejtë askush të përgjojë jetën private të një personi, dmth në mjediset e tij private (shtëpi psh).


keto ne Perdnim dehohen shum mir me demshperblime , keshtu po pasurohen shum artista e kengetar,po kan avokat qe ndajn parat se bashku.

avokati i mir te ben te zotin...

----------


## daniel00

> O **** nuk lejohen provokimet me ligj ne gjithe boten. 
> E nuk bohet ligji me entusiazem patetik qe ke ti per top kanalin.
> Ligji eshte ligj.


Patetik , po me tregon ti patate ligje bote mua . Ku dreqin jeton ti qe nuk e sheh skamjen e dhe varferine , mua me zene rrugen lypsat ne rruget e Tiranes , edhe me erren syte kur lexoj kronikat e vetevrasjes prej varferise . A ka ligj bote qe i lejon keto ?





> pra ai ate deklarat nuk e ka be as ne Xhami ku eshte Imam zyrtarisht, po ashtu nuk e ka ber as ne Fakultet ku ligjeroi. Nga ky konteks per ata qe jan racional dhe kan vullnet te mir per ti pa gjerat si jan realisht duhet ta kuptojn qellimin e expressit dhe demin qe ka shkaktu expressi. Pra eshte nje apsurditet qe behet presion i madh ndaj BIK-ut per nje deklarat jashta keti institucioni.



A e shihni sa ngjajne idhujtaret e partise me ate te fese , edhe Juanito edhe ky islamisti qahen se i kane zene papregatitur heronjte e tyre ne fjale kompromentuese . 

njeri kurvari e tjetri ne rrolin e hales . Te dy bejne keshtu maskaralliqesh si te duan , dhe si per humor thone se i mbron ligji .

Po ku eshte morali mor , nderi ,apo do ja japim femrat Pangos se ndryshe i le pa pune ? 

Prandaj nuk vihet me kot Pangoja minister i kultures  , se ka posht tij me qindra sahanlepires edhe me te ulet e me te degjeneruar qe e mbajne lart . Eshte e frikshme te biesh ne nje mendje me talebanet por po aq edhe satirike . Propozoj qe fushates anti-Ekspress ti bashkohet edhe kjo fushata tjeter Anti-Fiks .

----------


## Kavir

Daniel, ne shume tema kemi patur mendime te peraferta.  C`eshte e verteta une ty te jap te drejte ne kendveshtrimin tend. Por nqs me lejon do te te sugjeroja nje kendveshtrim tjeter.
A nuk te duket qe e gjithe kjo gurgule, skandali, Fiksi, debatet morale etj etj jane thjesht pjese e sistemit?  Dhe qe te gjitha keto pjese qe shajne, akuzojne dhe i nxjerrin te palarat njera-tjetres jane njesoj te qelbura?

Me kupto, une nuk dua te justifikoj ate degjeneraten qe e hengri. Per mua duhet t`ja kishin gjetur vendin me kohe. Puna eshte qe ai eshte degjenerate me shoke shume. Jane si ai bari i keq, pret nje e mbijne 100.

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Jetojme ne BOTEN E KOMPLOTEVE

----------


## ArberXYZ

Fiksi eshte pler per vete, u myt tu i rrjep njerzit mos me i qit videot aq u bojn. Kte gjo e di gjith Shqiperia, ska naj sekret, fiksi eshte i korruptum per vete.

Edhe i gjo tjeter, mos na cani si shum by-th-en me fe, ktu po flitet per gjo tjeter. Na bot me vjell me kte fene. Kte e kam per nja dy tipa qe u futen ke feja, na keni ardh nmaj te hunes.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ore ata shume mire ja bene atij tocit... na doli superp.dhar Pango edhe po i rreshtote rresht per ti ....

Nga ana tjeter po ta shofesh me qetesi, i bi qe njera pranon te vije ne shtepine e nje beqari, vetem, ne ora 10 te darkes, e veshme sexy, PER TE SJELLE DOKUMENTA.

 :ngerdheshje: 

Eshte e drejte (DHE DETYRE) legjitime e cdo mashkulli ta provoje njehere se ku i dihet.

Po ta kishte be ne Ministri tentativen ndryshonte puna... Edhe nqs e pate transkriptin ajo i ofroi me shume se njehere te takoheshin ne Ministri pikerisht per kete arsye.

Po ca rendesie ka ne fund te fundit... Fiksi kur do me e mbyll nje ceshtje e mbyll me leke edhe kjo dihet. Shembulli me i mire ka qene ai me Fred Sulen kur thane "Prisni prisni se neser eshte vazhdimi... do shikoni sa ka te tjera"
Te nesermen i fusin vellezrit nje per gjakmarrjen a ku di une edhe e mbyllen me aq.

Te provosh abuzimin me detyren e ministrit ligjerisht do jete gallate me vete....
E para eshte ajo qe shkoi kerkoi "pune" dhe nuk e ftoi ministri per pune.
Ai i ofroi ndihme dhe paraprakisht i kerkoi dokumentat...
Ia lujti rendshem, po kjo nuk denohet me ligj
Nuk tentoi ta perdhunonte, po po mundohej ti mbushtte mendjen me arsye...

Per te njejtat arsye identike mund te "denosh" gjithe pronaret e boutique-s qe jane ketu

----------


## xfiles

Mire e ke F-I,
eshte e drejta e çdo mashkulli ta provoje njehere se nuk i dihet. Pango nuk eshte as i pari dhe as i fundit, ne fakt kjo çeshtja eshte tepruar ca si shume.
Jam i bindur se shumica e atyre qe e denoje ate "akt te turpshem" po te ishin ne nje pozicion pushteti nuk do i rezistonin dot tundimit te provonin te joshin nje femer duke perdorur si arme karrigen. Une personalisht sikur te isha minister nuk jam i sigurte nese nuk do perfitoja nga posti im per te bere per vete nje femer qe me pelqen.

----------


## drague

Hajt se nuk eshte burre me i mire Filipi.

funi funit meshkuj jena na cohet kaiher.

----------

